# Ganz großes Problem: Installtion von IonCube Loader + Zend Optimizer klappt nicht: :(



## rihocu2 (1. März 2009)

Hallo.

Versuche dies nun seit über 8 Stunden und bekommen es trotzdem nicht hin, hoffe jemand weiß hier Rat. Ich möchte eigentlich nur _IonCube Loader_ + _Zend Optimizer_ installieren unter Debian 5.0 lenny, habe es mit folgenden Tutorials versucht (nur damit keiner sagt, ich hätte es nicht versucht ).

http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_apache2_ssl_php5_zendoptimizer_ioncubeloader
http://www.webune.com/forums/how-to...ation-ioncube-loader-linux-command-t1716.html
http://crazytoon.com/2007/05/21/per...rl-modules-eg-installing-lwp-module-for-perl/
http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/07/ioncube-php-on-debian
http://blog.docx.org/2007/08/24/php-ioncube-installieren/
Das sind alle Tutorials für die Installation von ioncube.

Mehr gibt es eigentlich auch nicht zu sagen, klappt eben nicht da viele Tuts eben nur _ohne_ ISPConfig gedacht sind oder z.B. das von howtoforge.com ist wie ich schätze veraltet oder nicht auf debian lenny eingestellt (ist ja auch schon 3 Jährchen alt). Habe Apache neu gestartet und bei ISPConfig bei meinem _Web_ Optionen geändert und dann wieder geändert damit die Konfiguration übernommen wird. In die Datei /root/ispconfig/php/php.ini (Im Tutorial von howtoforge.com heißt es soll /etc/php.ini nehmen aber die existiert bei mir nicht, da habe ich die gerade erwähnte Datei genommen, falsch?) habe ich oberhalb dies eingetragen:


```
[php]
zend_extension=/usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2_ts.so
zend_extension=/usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so
zend_optimizer.optimization_level=15
[SIZE=1];;;;;;;;;;;
; WARNING ;
;;;;;;;;;;;
; This is the default settings file for new PHP installations.
; By default, PHP installs itself with a configuration suitable for
; development purposes, and *NOT* for production purposes.[/SIZE]
(...)
```

Bin mit meinem Latein komplett am Ende! Hoffe jemand kann helfen oder hat eine Idee...............
*
Danke sehr.*


----------



## Till (1. März 2009)

Also an der Installation von ioncube und zend ist nichts ispconfig spezifisches, d.h. Du kannst dafür jede beliebige Anleitung nehmen.

Wie hast Du denn PHp auf Deinem Webserver eingebunden? Per mod_php oder suphp?


----------



## rihocu2 (1. März 2009)

*mod_php*. SuPHP lief nicht, aber mod_php läuft 100 % korrekt. Auf dem System finde ich diverse _php.ini_s, welche ist die korrekte die von ISPConfig erkannt wird? Vielleicht liegt es ja echt nur daran...

*edit:* _Bin nochmal alles durchgegangen und habe kompletten server neu gestartet. sehr komisch muß ich sagen.... hmmmmm_


----------



## planet_fox (2. März 2009)

ALso wenn du rausfinden willst welche php ini ISP2 nutzt, erstelle einfach eine info.php so 


```
vi /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/info.php
```
nun fügst du folgendes ein


```
[COLOR=#000000][COLOR=#0000bb]<?PHP
phpinfo [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]();
[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]?>[/COLOR]
[/COLOR]
```
Dann sollten in dem ersten Block folgendes stehn unter Pinkt 5 bzw 6 stehn welche ini er nutzt.


----------



## Till (2. März 2009)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so


----------



## hunter999 (2. März 2009)

Hi Till,

hat sich erledigt.
Musste den Server nur mal neu starten.
Scheinbar war da was nicht sauber.
Danke trotzdem!!!

Hier noch die Ausgabe: 
	
	



```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root users 851K 2008-05-08 18:54 /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so
```


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> ALso wenn du rausfinden willst welche php ini ISP2 nutzt, erstelle einfach eine info.php so
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Danke, das merk ich mir.



Zitat von Till:


> Poste mal die Ausgabe von:
> 
> ls -la /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so


Ausgabe von ls -la  /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2_ts.so ergibt:

```
bogy:~# ls -la  /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2_ts.so
-rwxr-xr-x 1 501 users 1010K 2007-07-04 20:37 [B][COLOR=SeaGreen]/usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2_ts.so[/COLOR][/B]
```
Ich merke nur kurz an das ich die Datei ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so nicht habe nur ioncube_loader_lin_5.2*_ts*.so. Denke aber das es keine Rolle spielt...

Thx.


----------



## planet_fox (2. März 2009)

Also ich hab da ein tolles Howto von Falco gefunden. Das hab ich über eine neuartige Technik gefunden die heißt google.de oder Suchfunktion. ich werde eventuell demnächst einen Bericht dazu veröffentlichen in der  Bildzeitung. hat bei mir funktioniert.


http://howtoforge.com/linux_apache2_ssl_php5_zendoptimizer_ioncubeloader


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Schon mal in den obersten Post gekuckt? Und Link gesehen?  Schön.


----------



## planet_fox (2. März 2009)

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Now edit _[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]/etc/php.ini[/FONT]_    and add the line _[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]zend_extension=/usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.0.so[/FONT]_    right at the beginning:[/FONT]


Befolge nochmals das Howto von Falco und schau das die dateien auch so heißen.


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Die _php.ini_ habe ich natürlich wegen der Namensänderung auch angepasst, aber wie gesagt ich habe keine [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]/etc/php.ini[/FONT]_[/FONT]. Angeblich ist diese Version aber aktueller. Aber ich versuchs mal.
Soweit ich weiß ist doch  /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini die korrekte (für apache) und für ispconfig  /root/ispconfig/php/php.ini oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

*yahoo.* danke an alle beteiligten, es lebt!!  

```
with the ionCube PHP Loader v3.1.32, Copyright (c) 2002-2007, by ionCube Ltd
```
habe einfach alles neu aufgesetz und keinen fehler mehr gemacht. hoffentlich geht das auch so gut mit zend.


----------



## planet_fox (3. März 2009)

Das kommt auf die Konfiguration an. SUPHP, MODPHP....



> /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini


Du kannst auch mit dem Howto die aktuellen versionen installieren von Optimizer .. habe ich auch gemacht. Es ändert sich nichts an  der vorgehnsweise.


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Das kommt auf die Konfiguration an. SUPHP, MODPHP....
> 
> 
> 
> Du kannst auch mit dem Howto die aktuellen versionen installieren von Optimizer .. habe ich auch gemacht. Es ändert sich nichts an  der vorgehnsweise.


Hab ich auch gemacht. Aber hat es bei dir mit Zend Optimier ohne Probleme geklappt? Sehe troz Apache neustart und ändern des webs nicht das _Zend Optimier_ installiert ist, nur icotube weiß ich sicher. Diesmal habe ich aber zu 100 % alles korrekt gemacht, ist ja auch frisch installiert.


----------



## hunter999 (3. März 2009)

OT Frage zwischendurch:
Was ist eigentlich der Sinn des Zend Optimiziers?


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

Zitat von hunter999:


> OT Frage zwischendurch:
> Was ist eigentlich der Sinn des Zend Optimiziers?


Benötigen manche (recht viele) oft aufwendige Scripte. Mit Zend Optimizer kann PHP mit  Zend Guard codierte Dateien ausführen. Zend Optimizer ist aber free, nur Zend Guard kostet.


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Das kommt auf die Konfiguration an. SUPHP, MODPHP...


Benutze gerade mod_php daher ist _"meine"_ php.ini mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlich ja die /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini. Wollte gerade auf suphp umstellen, nur damit ich keine Fehler (wieder) mache, welche ist dann _"meine"_ korrekte php.ini (für apache)?
*
@Till*
Könntest du mir pls sagen was ich bei der installtion von zend 3.3.3 eintragen muss? details auf screens sichtbar:











bin mir unsicher....


----------



## Till (3. März 2009)

Für mod_php ist die php.ini Datei /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini

Für suphp ist die php.ini datei /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

*Thx.*
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee was der volle Pfad für "Apache control utiliy" und zu Apache binary (httpd) ist? Habs jetzt mit 5 (un)möglichen Möglichkeiten versucht...


----------



## Till (3. März 2009)

Du kannst den Pfad zu einem Programm dass sich im Systempfad befindet mit dem Befehl which herausfinden. Also:

which apache
which httpd
which apache2

mindestens eines davon sollte Dir den kompletten Pfad zurückgeben. Und das apache control utility heist apachectl oder apache2ctl, den Pfad findest Du auch wieder mit which.


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

Danke sehr.
Die Installation hat anscheinend geklappt. An sich nur etwas blöd das Apache nicht mehr hoch kommt, läßt sich _normal per SSH_ und über ISPConfig nicht mehr starten. Zum Glück habe ich mit meinem Glück schon damit gerechnet und daher einen Screen gemacht, das war die letzte Meldung:
*Für Leute die diesen Thread in naher Zukunft finden und sich wundern warum  Zend Optimizer nicht so einfach wie IonCube installiert werden kann:* Zend Optimizer muss in der aktuellen Version im Gegensatz zu IC richtig installiert werden.


----------



## planet_fox (3. März 2009)

Du solltest in dem Ordner wo die php.ini liegt und geändert worden ist eine wie bakkup datei finden der php.ini. tausche mal die beiden aus. sprch aktuelle version php.ini umbenennen in php.ini.dev und die andere in php.ini. Dann starte Apache neu . dann sollte apche wieder laufen. Poste mal welche Fehler im log auftauchen von apache2


----------



## rihocu2 (4. März 2009)

Habe ich gemacht, klappt leider nicht. 

In Der Datei /var/log/apache2/error.log steht das:

```
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
PHP Fatal error:  [Zend Optimizer] Zend Optimizer 3.3.3 is incompatible with XCache 1.2.2 in Unknown on line 0
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
[Tue Mar 03 13:20:09 2009] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
PHP Fatal error:  [Zend Optimizer] Zend Optimizer 3.3.3 is incompatible with XCache 1.2.2 in Unknown on line 0
[Tue Mar 03 13:21:37 2009] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
PHP Fatal error:  [Zend Optimizer] Zend Optimizer 3.3.3 is incompatible with XCache 1.2.2 in Unknown on line 0
[Wed Mar 04 02:45:31 2009] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
PHP Fatal error:  [Zend Optimizer] Zend Optimizer 3.3.3 is incompatible with XCache 1.2.2 in Unknown on line 0
[Wed Mar 04 02:51:21 2009] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
PHP Fatal error:  [Zend Optimizer] Zend Optimizer 3.3.3 is incompatible with XCache 1.2.2 in Unknown on line 0
[Wed Mar 04 02:51:41 2009] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
PHP Fatal error:  [Zend Optimizer] Zend Optimizer 3.3.3 is incompatible with XCache 1.2.2 in Unknown on line 0
```
Habe auch was interessantes festgestellt, die Datei /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini wurde nach /usr/local/Zend/etc/php.ini verschoben, hat aber ein symbolichen Link gemacht. In Dieser Datei hat er folgenden Zeile automatisch hinzugefügt:


```
[Zend]
zend_extension_manager.optimizer=/usr/local/Zend/lib/Optimizer-3.3.3
zend_extension_manager.optimizer_ts=/usr/local/Zend/lib/Optimizer_TS-3.3.3
zend_optimizer.version=3.3.3
zend_extension=/usr/local/Zend/lib/ZendExtensionManager.so
zend_extension_ts=/usr/local/Zend/lib/ZendExtensionManager_TS.so
```
*
PS.:* Habt ihr Forum zerschossen? Der Editor sieht komisch aus


----------



## rihocu2 (4. März 2009)

Habe das Zend-Extension jetzt so auskommentiert:

```
; [Zend]
; zend_extension_manager.optimizer=/usr/local/Zend/lib/Optimizer-3.3.3
; zend_extension_manager.optimizer_ts=/usr/local/Zend/lib/Optimizer_TS-3.3.3
; zend_optimizer.version=3.3.3
; zend_extension=/usr/local/Zend/lib/ZendExtensionManager.so
; zend_extension_ts=/usr/local/Zend/lib/ZendExtensionManager_TS.so
```
Jetzt läuft Apache2 intern beim ISPConfig und für die Websites zum Glück wieder. Nun aber was/wie kann/muss ich machen das ISPConfig auch mit dem Zend klar kommt? Bei der Installation von Zend habe ich die ganzen Pfade zur Installtion über which rausbekommen, die kann ich auch posten falls nötig.


----------



## schmidtedv (15. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von rihocu2:


> Danke, das merk ich mir.
> Ich merke nur kurz an das ich die Datei ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so nicht habe nur ioncube_loader_lin_5.2*_ts*.so. Denke aber das es keine Rolle spielt...


Mittels ioncube-loader-helper.php aus dem Ioncube-Paket lässt sich sehr gut prüfen, welche *.so gebraucht wird. Bei mir wollte er die ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so.

Alles weitere sollte eigentlich ein Kinderspiel sein:

- verzeichnis ioncube unter /usr/lib erstellt
- ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so nach /usr/lib/ioncube kopiert
- php.ini unter /etc/php5/apache2 angepasst (erste zeile) wie folgt:

```
zend_extension = "/usr/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so"
  
- apache neu gestartet:
  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
  
- fertig !
```


----------



## Falcon37 (9. Juni 2009)

Falls ihr FastCGI für PHP verwendet ist eure PHP.ini übrigens /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini


----------



## Biker_Sid (17. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe seit kurzem einen Managed Server. Hier gibt es aber im Administrationsmenü die Möglichkeit auszuwählen, ob ich nun den Zend Optimizer benötiger ODER Ioncube Loader.

Vielleicht die Frage eines Daus, aber benötige ich für PHP-Anwendungen nicht das eine oder das andere ?

Läuft beispielsweise Ioncube Loader, dann habe ich bsp. xt:commerce VEYTON drauf. Hier geht es nicht ohne. Den Zend Optimizer kann ich bei Joomla beispielsweise oder Drupal einsetzen. Beides zusammen habe ich noch nicht benötigt. Ihr ?

BTW: Ist ein kleinerer Provider aus aus dem Raum Köln Bonn Aachen. Nichts von der Stange. Dafür aber Support um Mitternacht oder Feiertage.


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2010)

> Vielleicht die Frage eines Daus, aber benötige ich für PHP-Anwendungen  nicht das eine oder das andere ?


Nein, die brauchst Du für normale PHP Anwendungen nicht. Nur wenn Du eine Closed Source Anwendung irgendwo gekauft hast, die mit einem der beiden Verfahren verschlüsselt wurde.


----------



## Biker_Sid (17. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Till,

nochmal für mich:

Beides Zuammen wird selten oder nie verwendet, oder ?

Wenn nein, dann ist die Auswahl im Pulldown-Menü meines Webhosting-Providers INTERBOOST-Webhosting korrekt eingestellt.

Ich habe aber auch die Möglichkeit, selbst Pakete aufzuspielen für die ich allerdings dann selbst verantwortlich bin. Ein Nerd bin ich leider noch nicht, daher würde ich diese Option nicht unbedingt wählen wollen.

Falls beide gewählt werden sollten, kennt ihr Applikationen, wo das der Fall ist ?

Achja, Source Guardin hört sich nach Security an. Wozu ist dieser ?


----------



## Falcon37 (17. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Biker_Sid:


> Beides Zuammen wird selten oder nie verwendet, oder ?


Also ich kenne kein Script was beides gleichzeitig verwendet, wäre sinnlos, würde aber bestimmt gehen...



Zitat von Biker_Sid:


> Falls beide gewählt werden sollten, kennt ihr Applikationen, wo das der Fall ist ?


Nein.



Zitat von Biker_Sid:


> Achja, Source Guardin hört sich nach Security an. Wozu ist dieser ?


Mit SourceGuardian kann man seine PHP Scripte verschlüsseln, siehe: http://www.sourceguardian.com/

Bei einem Managed Server muss man in der Regel nichts groß einstellen, dein Provider managet halt alles... Nur weil im Administrationsmenü die Auswahl zwischen Zend Optimizer oder Ioncube verfügbar ist, heißt das ja nicht das man was wählen muss. Ich würde die Einstellungen sofern kein Script das benötigt nicht verändern.


----------



## Normen666 (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein ernstes Problem, bekomme den ioncube loader einfach nicht zum laufen. Ich habe echt alles versucht.
tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log

<br />
<b>Fatal error</b>: Directive 'allow_call_time_pass_reference' is no longer available in PHP in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.3.so: /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.3.so: undefined symbol: php_body_write
Zend Guard Loader requires Zend Engine API version 220090626.
The Zend Engine API version 220100525 which is installed, is newer.
Contact Zend Technologies at http://www.zend.com/ for a later version of Zend Guard Loader.

Failed loading /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/ioncube_loader_lin_5.3.so: /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/ioncube_loader_lin_5.3.so: undefined symbol: php_body_write
<br />
<b>Fatal error</b>: Directive 'allow_call_time_pass_reference' is no longer available in PHP in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />


Habe so installiert, natürlich in der 32bit version
http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_apache2_ssl_php5_zendoptimizer_ioncubeloader
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

in der /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini habe ich alles eingetragen bzw war so dort drin.

zend_extension=/usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.3.so
zend_extension=/usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendGuardLoader.so
zend_loader.enable=1
zend_loader.disable_licensing=0
zend_loader.obfuscation_level_support=3

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

php -v

PHP 5.3.22 (cli) (built: Mar 25 2013 18:02:00)
Copyright (c) 1997-2013 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2013 Zend Technologies


der Ioncube Loader taucht einfach nicht auf ???
Ich weiß echt nicht weiter .............


----------

